# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft и крупнейшие розничные сети Республики Беларусь объединяются для защиты пользователей

## Labs

Microsoft делает очередной шаг по защите покупателей компьютерной техники и программных продуктов в Республике Беларусь, предоставляя дополнительную защиту от киберугроз и рисков. 

Компания Microsoft провела бизнес-завтрак с представителями ведущих розничных сетей Беларуси, а также представителями дистрибьютеров и прямых партнеров. Целью встречи стало подписание Меморандума об использовании и продаже исключительно лицензионных программных продуктов и компьютерной техники с предустановленными лицензионными продуктами Microsoft. Данная договоренность означает, что пользователи, приобретающие компьютерную технику и программное обеспечение в магазинах сетей «5 Элемент» и «Электросила» могут чувствовать себе более безопасно, зная, что предлагаемая продукция абсолютно легальна.

"Подобные инициативы являются признаком цивилизованного рынка. Наша компания строит бизнес только на законных основаниях, мы хорошо понимаем, какие риски несет пользователь, приобретая ПО в сомнительных торговых точках, соблазнившись на низкую цену, или вообще устанавливая взломанные программы. Как минимум - это нестабильность в работе, а можно и полностью лишиться ценной информации, подвергнуть себя и близких ненужным киберугрозам. Бесплатный сыр бывает только известно где, не стоит об этом забывать. Мы очень рады, что компания Microsoft активно способствует борьбе с пиратством на рынке Беларуси, защищая не только себя, но интересы всех участников рынка, а прежде всего пользователей.”- говорит Ростислав Декалин, директор розничного направления, «5 Элемент».

По мнению представителей Microsoft, покупатели зачастую не знают, какое программное обеспечение им устанавливают, и невольно становятся нарушителями авторских прав. Нередки ситуации, когда продавцы идут на установку нелицензионного программного обеспечения по просьбе покупателя, не считая нужным уведомить его о юридической ответственности и рисках, связанных с защитой пользовательских данных. 

«Покупателю следует знать о том, что пиратские версии программ как правило опасны: большинство из них содержат в себе внедренные злоумышленниками средства слежения и кражи данных. Неспроста средней руки пиратский сайт тратит на свое продвижение около $30 000 в месяц. - говорит Дмитрий Береснев, директор по управлению программными активами и проверке соблюдения условий лицензирования в странах СНГ. – В целях противодействия пиратству компания Microsoft рекомендует использовать только лицензионные программные продукты, регулярно проводить обучение персонала компании основам корпоративной безопасности, а также применять специальные программные и аппаратные средства защиты данных».

По данным Международного центра по борьбе с киберпреступностью корпорации Microsoft, в странах СНГ около 80% граждан сталкивались в прошлом с действиями киберприступников, а 97,5% компаний среднего и малого бизнеса, минимум, один раз в течение года подвергались киберугрозам.

Ущерб от кибератак по всему миру за прошлый 2015 год составил примерно 159 миллиардов долларов. По данным Symantec, жертвами хакерских атак стали 594 миллиона человек.

----------

